# FMH Medical College Lahore



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

What was last year's merit for FMH?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

78%..but there were token system last year in FMH... token of 2 lakh or more


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> 78%..but there were token system last year in FMH... token of 2 lakh or more


for 68 agregat how mch donation is requird at fmh? nd shalamar and sharif???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> for 68 agregat how mch donation is requird at fmh? nd shalamar and sharif???


Shalamar DOES NOT take any donation. It gives admission ONLY on merit. However, FMH does take donations and you can obtain information about it from their admission office. No idea about Sharif.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

my aggregate is 81.6 will i get admission in fmh without donations or safarish


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

husnain1 said:


> my aggregate is 81.6 will i get admission in fmh without donations or safarish


Yes, your chances of getting in are really good.


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

my UHS aggregate is 76%.are there any chances for me to get in FMH for mbbs?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

momina.aatif said:


> my UHS aggregate is 76%.are there any chances for me to get in FMH for mbbs?


Try to do very well in their test..


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

is their test like mcat? or what.?

- - - Updated - - -

why? i hope if i can do well in their test ,i can get in.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

momina.aatif said:


> is their test like mcat? or what.?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> why? i hope if i can do well in their test ,i can get in.


You'll have to do exceptionally well, sorry if I sounded rude earlier, but still the chances are slim, do apply though, and also apply elsewhere. And yes their test is based on MCQs, aptitude test basically.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

momina.aatif said:


> is their test like mcat? or what.?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> why? i hope if i can do well in their test ,i can get in.


not similar to mcat but only similarity is both have mcqs test..


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

What bout 77.8????:red:ahhhhhh


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> What bout 77.8????:red:ahhhhhh


CPMC, RLMC, UOL
RLMC and CPMC being the best options


----------

